# Best Place to Drill A Hole



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Ham radio or CB, I’ll assume HAM. I’d run thick gauge power and negative cables to a power block near the radio. This will make routings much easier and with a cleaner close to radio source should provide better results.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

There is a plastic plate with a rubber grommet around the pedals area on the firewall just for this. I ran my boost gauge line and wiring through it, if you really need me to I can grab a pic.


----------



## eas3964 (Jul 7, 2019)

Thebigzeus said:


> There is a plastic plate with a rubber grommet around the pedals area on the firewall just for this. I ran my boost gauge line and wiring through it, if you really need me to I can grab a pic.


A pic would be great. I think I know what you're talking about; I think I saw it earlier today when I looked but couldn't figure out how to get down there.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

eas3964 said:


> A pic would be great. I think I know what you're talking about; I think I saw it earlier today when I looked but couldn't figure out how to get down there.











Upper left of pic


----------



## eas3964 (Jul 7, 2019)

Thebigzeus said:


> View attachment 289483
> 
> Upper left of pic


Curious: how did you route it in front of the plastic plate? I can't get to it from the top since the brake and coolant reservoirs are in the way.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

eas3964 said:


> Curious: how did you route it in front of the plastic plate? I can't get to it from the top since the brake and coolant reservoirs are in the way.


Move the coolant reservoir. You can leave it attached.


----------



## eas3964 (Jul 7, 2019)

pandrad61 said:


> Ham radio or CB, I’ll assume HAM. I’d run thick gauge power and negative cables to a power block near the radio. This will make routings much easier and with a cleaner close to radio source should provide better results.


When you say power block, do you mean something like Anderson powerpoles? My apologies, I'm not much of an electrician.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Took me three days to find these stupid pictures - forgot what I was going to say!


----------

